# Pics of my rivulatus!



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, some people asked me to post pics of my new Rivs, so here they are. Got them yesterday, they seem to have settled in well. The female is quite shy and hides a lot but the male is the opposite. Fed them some frozen worms and they ate heaps. Male has really nice colours. They are gonna be great when they breed! Still haven't thought of names though...
Ohh and the female isn't very photogenic! 

Male:











Female:





The Pair:





the tank:




enjoy!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful fish i use to breed these myself but got out of all fish.
Great setups,looks like you know what your doing,good luck


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on getting them they are a great fish to keep, ill see if i can hunt down some photos of my big fella when i still had him. Great setup as well, youre using the EHIEM 2215 right? Its a good setup, and wise not to have plants  Also make sure you dont keep the lights on for longer than 4 hours per day, many say more but without plants there is no need and excess light can promote the growth of algae which doesnt hurt the fish but looks unpleasant. I hope you have lots of fun with these guys they have great personallities and are really interesting fish to keep! Good luck!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Congrats on getting them they are a great fish to keep, ill see if i can hunt down some photos of my big fella when i still had him. Great setup as well, youre using the EHIEM 2215 right? Its a good setup, and wise not to have plants  Also make sure you dont keep the lights on for longer than 4 hours per day, many say more but without plants there is no need and excess light can promote the growth of algae which doesnt hurt the fish but looks unpleasant. I hope you have lots of fun with these guys they have great personallities and are really interesting fish to keep! Good luck!


it's funny how you say wise not to have plants, because i actually ordered some online. I know as they get older they will rip them out but they should look pretty good til then! Thanks for the advice! as for the filter, good guess, it's an EHEIM 2217. Really good filter and really expensive apparantly, but i got this whole setup for an AMAZINGLY good price from ebay, inc gravel, filter, undergravel filter, some decoration, THE LOT! it would be great if you could get pics 

and thanks for the good luck, can't wait til these guys get BIG!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

In a tank like that the 2217 is great but you could have easily done a 2215 but its great that your making sure everything is going alright, if you get plants try to buy some small pots and cotton wool and stuff them into the pots and bury then deeps in the substrate that might keep the green terrors away from them for a little while longer.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

well i got a great bargain so im happy with the filter that he gave me i didnt really have much of a choice. do you know why they are called green terrors?
which one's your favourite pic everyone?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> do you know why they are called green terrors?


that is more the name for the white edge rivs, these are often called golden saum. Both varieties can live up to the name green terror, once they start breeding they will attempt to bully any other fish in the aquarium.


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyre called green terrors because once the male get big enough it will take over the tank completely and kill most if not all the other fish, and have a go at your hands too when you change the water. i like the second male pic the most.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 27, 2009)

nice looking fish, and just 1 question, whats in the black lidded tank next to the bigger tanks on the floor?


Will


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

willia6 said:


> nice looking fish, and just 1 question, whats in the black lidded tank next to the bigger tanks on the floor?
> 
> 
> Will


thank you! it's a smooth knob-tailed gecko.
getting another soon to breed


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fuscus is completely right, green terror is the common name used to classify the "wild" Rivalatus', they also have green scales but around the edges of their fins they have a white/silver colour instead of the orange we see on our commonly bred captively available "green terrors", the gold saum or green terror is an agressive fish hence the name but the white saum or wild green terror is an absolute nut case...


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

so can anyone identify what kind of rivulatus i have? gold? white? thanks for explaining guys Thanks for all the comments too. They eat quite a lot! lol.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 27, 2009)

You have the gold edged one thats referred to as a "Gold Saum"


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

ooh, thank you! so i have the aggressive ones!! what are they like towards eachother. So far they aren't too bad apart from the male chasing the female sometimes.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

No actually you have the more chillen out ones! 
Ill try and hunt down an old link that will help


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

oh right woops  haha. anyway they are awesome fish anyway.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yea here is the link its a good one, type in green terror on google and see what comes up there are heaps of care sheets, and the big male in the picture on the website with the nuchual hump sort of looks like my old male (sigh... i miss him)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is another link that will help you understand the white/gold saum thing it is also a great care sheet read it all through and you will know pretty much all there is to understand about keeping these fish, basically though the white and gold saum are two subspecies but the gold is more available in the pet industry...

Introducing the green terrors, Aequidens rivulatus, with pictures


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

WHOOOPS sorry about that first link here it is

Green Terror,?Aequidens rivulatus??::??Aquarium Domain.com


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

haha thanks i will have a read tomorrow  
thanks so much!


----------

